# Plataforma vibratoria



## manuoliva (Mar 24, 2020)

hola,tengo una plataforma vibratoria y al darle al conector se enciende al maximo,no respode al panel digital,antes simplemente daba corriente y del panel le dabas potencia,desde mi desconocimeiento...puede ser que este roto el disyuntor protector de sobrecarga?...gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2020)

Fotos del panel de mando ¿?

Eso es el botón de encendido o es el regulador ?


----------



## manuoliva (Mar 24, 2020)

la pieza del principio esta al lado del interruptor,hace de puente creo,porque el cable rojo pasa por el


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok , eso solo enciende y apaga.

Una falla muy probable y reparable son los push-buttons : 





Yo comenzaría por ahí. Luego sinó probablemente un triac o Mosfet en corto.


----------



## manuoliva (Mar 24, 2020)

el problema es que antes enchufaba a la corriente y se encendia todo ,entonces manejas del panel de mando,ahora la conectas a la corriente y se pone a vibrar a toda potencia y no responde a nada,antes anque el panel de mandos estuviera desconectado al enchufar a la corriente no se ponia en marcha la vibracion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2020)

Fotos de frente y dorso de la plaqueta por favor !


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2020)

¿ Que pasó con la Tlataforma vibratoria ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2020)

Yo reparé una hace unos años (sin tener ni idea).
El problema era que apenas encendían los led del panel, no respondía a programas y no funcionaba motor.
Todo a causa de los condensadores de filtro de las alimentaciones. 
No hubo que tocar la placa de control.
Por si ayuda.


----------



## manuoliva (Mar 25, 2020)

plaqueta y interruptor,y el de sobrecarga creo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2020)

Foto frente y dorso de la plaqueta , grande y nítida por favor !


----------



## manuoliva (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## wijaespo (May 7, 2021)

Hola,buenos días,junto al transformador hay un condensador amarillo rectangular y junto a él una pequeña bobina,alguien me puede decir de cuánto es o cómo sustituir? En mi caso,la plaqueta hay lleva una resistencia tipo lenteja,que la encontré reventada,como lo reparo?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2021)

wijaespo dijo:


> Hola,buenos días,junto al transformador hay un condensador amarillo rectangular y junto a él una pequeña bobina,alguien me puede decir de cuánto es o cómo sustituir? En mi caso,la plaqueta hay lleva una resistencia tipo lenteja,que la encontré reventada,como lo reparo?


Publica fotos claras y en foco de tu placa


----------

